# bat arm wings help?



## espxumb (May 13, 2012)

ok so I have looked EVERYWHERE and I mean everywhere to try and find tutorials about how to make arm wings for a bat lol. For my next fursuit I wanna make a Fruit bat. His name is gonna be Miko. http://espxumb.deviantart.com/#/d4xsdk8 this is my reference I'm planning to probably use for him but I may change it up. He will be my first time trying to make toon fursuit made out of foam. So yeah what I'm just wanting to ask is if anybody can help me with making arm wings for a bat. Any tips and  materials would be very greatful lol.


----------



## Brazen (May 14, 2012)

That all depends, do you intend to use the suit for flying and fighting crime or just looking like a fruit (bat).


----------



## Deo (May 14, 2012)

The wings are just flaps of fabric dude. Get your pattern drawn out on butchers paper, make a mock-up out of junk fabric, and tailor it to how you want it, then use the tailored junk fabric as your pattern.


----------



## mirepoix (May 14, 2012)

^^  What Deo said.  Mocking up a pattern shouldn't be too terribly difficult.  Lay down and have a buddy trace around your arm and do a few tests with scrap fabric until you've got something you like.  Stitch up mirrored versions of the same wing, stitch around the bottom of the membrane and up the outermost bone, flip it inside out, then top stitch on either side of each bone to make casing (or a tube) to stick the skeleton in there.

For the wing membrane, I recommend you use something like milliskin.  I have ordered a swatch of this exact fabric, and it is pretty nice.  It is super matte for a 4-way stretchy fabric and not too thin.  A less expensive option is here at Spandex World, but I found it to be thinner than the stuff from the other distributor (though you may want that for wing membranes!  Just note that Spandex World takes for freaking ever to send out their swatches, at least for me.  Pester them with emails if they are taking forever, I guess).

For bones... I have never ever done this before, but maybe you could look into corset boning?  There are a lot of different varieties like plastic and metal spiral, but it may be what you need to get lightweight flexible support.  This website has more information.  Spandex World will also have the wet-look or metallic spandexes you want.

I hope this helps!  Fruit bats were my favorite animals when I was a little girl :3


----------

